# Is a Univega Nuovo Sport Road Bike a good choice for a used bike?



## jsteinamite (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm looking at this used bike on craigslist:
http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/bik/1921832236.html

...And wondering if you know anything about this particular bike? Also wondering if $250 is a good price for it. 

Thanks!


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

That's about what they went for when they were new, except they came with good wheels.


----------



## jsteinamite (Aug 29, 2010)

So does that mean it's a rip off? Or is it actually worth something 20 years later?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

To me it looks like a bike you'd find in a thrift shop. Way overpriced. Unless you really need that size, I'd let it pass by.


----------



## jsteinamite (Aug 29, 2010)

Man. it's a tough call. I'm having a hard time finding a bike that's the right size for me. But I agree. It kind of looks like a thrift shop deal to me too. I'm honestly not hugely excited about this particular one.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

Those were good bicycles. Might have a lot of life left in the other components. I like Univega bikes from the 80's. But you have to figure the cost of a replacement rear wheel, since you can't know if it can be straightened. If a shop can true it, even that will cost. Good luck.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

While there are some great Univegas from that era, $250 for that one is grossly overpriced!


----------



## Bridgestone (Sep 6, 2007)

Way too much for that and too old , 27" wheels limit tire choices as well as other modernizations. Univega with a serial starting with a M are actually Miyata and probable the best production built bikes in that era.


----------



## dombey19 (Oct 2, 2008)

I wouldn't pay $100 for that bicycle.


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

jsteinamite said:


> ...And wondering if you know anything about this particular bike? Also wondering if $250 is a good price for it.
> 
> Thanks!


 for $9. more you can get a brand new road-bike 

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/dawes/lt_sport_al.htm


----------



## jsteinamite (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, I must say that is the most brilliant insight I've seen all day!! Who would have thought? Thank you for helping me realize how ridiculous it would be to buy a 25 year old bike for $9 less!

This bike is within my price range. I guess I'm just wondering if this is actually a quality bike...keeping in mind that it ~is~ an entry level bike and I'm not expecting something out of this world awesome. My purposes would include all round commuting, some times longer distances than at others...basically trying to leave my car in the garage. Is this a good everyday, around town bike with the likelihood of occasional longer jaunts?


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

I think the Dawes would be an excellent and durable commuter. I'm not certain but I think I see mounting points for Panniers as well (saddle bags). My 1 complaint with the $259. model is the shifters up on the handlebar stem. This always struck me as dangerous even back in the day when it was common. If you were to crash they might stab or tear at delicate things on your person.  
Personaly, I would drop the extra 20 bucks and get the DT version with an extra gear for 8 in the back vs. 7. Both are now more or less obsolete but it looks like the parts are still out there. shifters on the down tube are a little harder to reach but IMO safer.

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/dawes/lt_dt.htm

If you want integrated shifters/brake levers your looking at the $400. range. but it's a nice feature.


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

It probably has tremendous sentimental value for the seller.
From the picture it looks like an overpriced piece of steel.


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

It probably has tremendous sentimental value for the seller.
From the picture it looks like an overpriced piece of steel.


----------



## clevelandrager (Aug 16, 2011)

*Just picked up a univega nuovo sport*

Serial number k356189. 1982 I believe. Is this correct? I have not been able to figure out the serial number. I am trying to find the specs. I am rebuilding and trying to figure out the specs for the bottom bracket, downtube and seat post with out measuring or guessing. I believe this is when miyata made the bike. Any help?


----------

